# new puppy ... sleep schedule advice?



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

We have a brand spanking new 8 wk old puppy and just brought him home yesterday. The wee pads in the back of the van worked great and he tolerated the crate in the car fine. Last night at home was rough. I think I was up three or four times to take him out but he never cried in his crate (next to the bed) for more than 15 mins max. But boy does that seem like a long time when you just finished traveling for over 8 hrs! What should I expect as far as how much sleep during the day / night? Should he be awake right now so that he will sleep later? Or does it even matter -- will he just be getting up about every three hours because of his bladder no matter what time we turn off the lights? Thanks!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

It would help if you give the breed. Small/toy breeds do not have as large of a bladder as large breed pups, so they need to go out more often. By 8 weeks my pups are going 6 hours at night and out every 4 hours during the day.
I start crate training at 6 weeks old. The best thing to do is make a schedule and adhere to it. Feed time, potty time, training time, play time, nap time, etc. Start with the time you generally get up and work out the schedule from there. If you schedule feeding times for right before potty times that means less trips out. I schedule play times right before potty time too. Then last potty time before bed. I burn a scented candle when it is nap or bed time. That is thier signal it is time to sleep. I feed in the crate so the pup knows this is a good place to be. I only give one small stuffed toy, no pads or blankies until they are crate trained. Then I will try a hospital bed pad (they don;t chew these for some reason). Some pups will soil thier crate if they have something to absorb it or cover it...so try one, but be prepared to remove it if you see back sliding. Once in the crate for nap or sleep, I do not open the door until it is time for then to go out. I take up water a half hour before bed time so when they go out for thier last run, they can empty the bladder. By 8 weeks my pups are trained. At 10 weeks they are going about 7 hrs at night. By 12 weeks they can go the full 8 hrs. When you take him out of the crate, carry him outside right away to the potty spot and give a command. He will quickly learn to potty on command, I use one for pee and one for poo. This is nice when it is raining or cold out  Enjoy your new baby


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks! He's an English Shepherd and while he is tiny now he has some big paws to grow into. Last night was much better. He's eating better too though we are doing all food from our hands or chew toys via Ian Dunbar's book. So he is eating off / on all day long but I measure the food out beforehand. I take food / water away three hrs before bed. Is that too long? I've been saying "hurry up" for pee but am still getting the timing wrong! So far he probably thinks it means "wander around and sniff." I've been taking him out about every hour from the last time he peed. We've had two accidents on the kitchen floor but both happened when we hadn't realized he woke up from a nap. I think last night between 10:30 pm and 7:15 we went out twice so that seems normal.... but I've needed extra coffee in the afternoons myself!

Today we visited the park and sat in front of the library for some socialization. We experienced a FedEx truck with a hand truck and lots of people carrying books. Very fun!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

He is old enough to go 6 hours at night. I don't agree with hand feeding unless there is an issue. Treats yes...but every bit of food? Ian has some good advice, but other things are a bit overboard. Crate him or put him out to exercise in a secure area when you cannot have your eyes on him. Have him nap in the crate- that way when he wakes up you will know and can get him right out. You should be saying hurry up when he is sniffing and praising when he squats. With defecation...your word for poo should be given when he is turning in circles. Then praise when he starts producing. No need to take out every hour. If he fails to go when you take him out- he goes back to his crate. His reward for eliminating outside is freedom in the house. He will get the message quickly.
Sounds like your getting a good start on socialization...keep it up. Do make sure you do not put him down in public dog spots until he has at least 2 sets of parvo vaccines. He is small enough to carry around or put him in a baby stroller.


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

>>Do make sure you do not put him down in public dog spots until he has at least 2 sets of parvo vaccines. He is small enough to carry around or put him in a baby stroller.<<

That is the tricky part -- socialize but not where other dogs have been! So today we'll hit the feed store and maybe sit outside the coffee shop as long as my kids can stand it.

Last night only out once then an early wake-up. Next week our puppy classes start and round two of the shots. Thanks!


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

If you always take him out before he asks you are the one that is trained.

With my puppies I took them out after waking from a nap , and after
eating for a few days so they could learn the place they should go. 


After a few days of taking them out every few hours start watching them when they wake and catch them trying to find a corner and gently scold ...then take them out and make a huge deal out of it when they go where they should. 

Mine have always learned to ask out before the week is up.

Life will be easier when they ask out..


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Having a puppy is as tiring as having a human baby! I had TWO puppies last summer and I was sleep deprived for quite awhile! I was so glad once they got big enough so that they could hold the pee till they got out the doggie door at night!!! When they were big enough to go out on their own and I would hear them wake up and whine I would shuffle behind them saying "Run Run! Hurry Hurry!" just like you do to your little kids while potty training - LOL


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

This thread makes me want a puppy.
Too old for kids and grandkids are a good ways away (I hope)


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Last two nights he just about went from 10:30 to 6 and that makes a big difference! He starts to crash though at about 7 or 8 which makes getting the kids to bed easy, then I want him up until 10 or so when I go to bed. I remember trying to get the kids to stay awake longer when they were babies, trying to make that night-time stretch longer and match my own. Is it the same for puppies or will a nap now mess up his night-time crate time? I know, I think about this all too much and I'm sure he'll grow so fast that by the time I figure it out it will change. 

We had to leave him for 4 hrs today and I was worried he would have an accident but the expen and crate were clean! It was later that he peed on the kitchen floor and then on the other dog's bed (but I was just dying to have an excuse to pitch out that old nasty bed). Oh well!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Adjust him to your schedule...I do with all my pups. Of course thier schedules change when they go to thier new homes (since I am a night owl) and they adjust fine


----------

